# Facial Aging Analysis and Prevention



## alligatordude (Feb 28, 2021)

The face drastically loses facial attractiveness and youth through aging,
analyze facial aging and prevent main indications of it



This thread will cover:​

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-Why men have it better than women in general for the relation between aging and their level of attractiveness

-The importance of maintaining our youth (skin and hair), and how prevention is exponentially crucial and important

-The main facial locations of aging to focus on (and perhaps the only main indications of skin aging all the way up till your 45-55 years old) and how to fraud some of it

-The bare minimum you all must be doing in terms of skin care, and the bare minimum areas you must be trying to maintain, and then what will put ahead of the rest for maintaining collagen
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Men do have it better than women when it comes to aging​

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reason: women and their fundamental nature of attractiveness is heavily based around youth and fertility and is what is seen as feminine, wrinkles on women just simply do not look good at all, and their attractiveness declines fast around age *25-30* due to this, that is if the woman does not take care of her skin

meanwhile, men are based around masculine nature, which is ruggedness and handsomeness, which if having the right facial features and bone structure, men tend to still look good and have an appeal to women, even with a few wrinkles/fine lines and a loss of collagen, it can actually make men look more manly/masculine, like your tom hardy's etc,

which is why you will see tiktoks of how even your jb's can have crushes on their middle aged high school male teachers, obviously they are no where as attractive as a man with perfect youthful skin, but aged men maintain facial attractiveness very very well compared to an aging woman etc

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






However, even for us men, keeping all the collagen and youth a man is able to keep, should definitely be one of our *highest priorities*, that and maintaining our hair, primarily our hairline, and the thickness of the overall hair


when it comes to taking care of our skin and hair, prevention is what you people need to be looking into, people make the *mistake* and finally hop on all this skin care like retinols and moisturizers in their 30s once they have already developed wrinkles and have received major losses in collagen



start preventing any aging and maintain what you currently have, ideally starting around the age of *20*, but sooner the better








*The big 3 facial locations for aging and deep wrinkles

When i look at anyone, male or female, all the way up till their 50's, 90% of their aging facial indications is because of these 3 areas, *​

* (PAY ATTENTION TO THESES AREAS ON YOUR FACE, AND BARE MINIMUM ATLEAST PREVENT AGING IN THESE AREAS)*







1. Glabella / frown lines












2. Nasolabial folds










3. Marionette lines (mouth vertical lines)









Now, as a man, this area you can fraud with beard / goatee, i highly recommend any man who starts to have noticeable wrinkles shown on the corner of their lips and vertically downwards, hides it with facial hair, assuming you have decent beard genetics to begin with










Jeff Wittek's facial hair capabilities is a good example of this, if you are able to grow thick facial hair like this, more importantly, on the mustache, chin, and the handlebars connecting them, it will be able to hide alot of the visual fine line/ wrinkle mouth aging by keeping those hairs at a good enough length and density






4. Honorable mention, these tend to be an actual concern in your late 50's and 60's

Undereye bags, and crows feet (wrinkles forming in the corner of your eyes)









So lets, assume you run that facial hair

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

you will look radically younger than everyone your age by simply keeping your glabella wrinkles and nasolabial folds in shape, all the way up till your 50's​
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Huge tip: stay lean, these wrinkles, especially the nasolabial and marionette lines look far more droopy and prominent when you have high facial fat, being lean in the face minimizes their visual appearance





Skin care bare minimum essentials​---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-MOISTURIZE, MOISTURIZE, MOISTURIZE morning, and night

-SPF 30 Sunscreen

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





What will you put ahead of the rest​
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-No Alcohol, Smoking, Coffee, Tea, Sugar, Heavily Processed Foods

-Retin A

-Slugging (I only do it in these 3 areas at night, makes it more simple)

(trend where people put vaseline on their face over night, apparently helps with aging, people have reported their grandmothers doing this their entire life and they looked very very young compared to others their age)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 28, 2021)

bro just mew lmfao


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 28, 2021)

Why people age on the face?
At least 50% is bc of the malaris muscle


----------



## Essonerian (Feb 28, 2021)

Rea for effort but could be more comprehensive


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 28, 2021)

moisturize multiple times a day + vaseline at night = rip natural oils production or am I missing something?


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Mar 1, 2021)

black and green tea have shitload of antioxidants which actually slow skin aging. they don't have that much caffeine so that shouldn't be a problem. I've been drinking green tea daily for the last 4 years, I'm 30 now and still don't have any wrinkles whatsoever. no nasolabial, no crows feet, no nothing. I'm walking source of antioxidants nigga


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Mar 1, 2021)

jfl I know a guy who has quite visible nasal folds and he's 17
over for him


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 1, 2021)

Wtf why is coffee bad ?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 3, 2021)

Why people age on the face?


RecessedPrettyboy said:


> At least 50% is bc of the malaris muscle


Working out the MM and OO right now. Btw the foid exercise works out both if I’m right. I was able to isolate and can see movement on OO and feel with fingers the movement on MM.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 3, 2021)

MikeMew'sBitch said:


> black and green tea have shitload of antioxidants which actually slow skin aging. they don't have that much caffeine so that shouldn't be a problem. I've been drinking green tea daily for the last 4 years, I'm 30 now and still don't have any wrinkles whatsoever. no nasolabial, no crows feet, no nothing. I'm walking source of antioxidants nigga


hmm nice but correlation =/= causation? Are there studies tho?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 3, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> hmm nice but correlation =/= causation? Are there studies tho?


Im too lazy to go into detail or link anything but yes doesnt mean that was the cause but antioxidants are essential for anti aging of skin (and anti aging in general). Most people consume very very few antioxidants nowadays. Topically applying anti oxidants works aswell
Also commercial moisturizers are shit

So that does play a big role indeed


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 3, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Im too lazy to go into detail or link anything but yes doesnt mean that was the cause but antioxidants are essential for anti aging of skin (and anti aging in general). Most people consume very very few antioxidants nowadays. Topically applying anti oxidants works aswell
> Also commercial moisturizers are shit
> 
> So that does play a big role indeed


Need me some vitamin c serum 😥 once i almost cleared my acne (still few zits 😣) with benzo peroxide and clinda (am) plus differin (pm), now the scars (rolling mostly) from the previous 2 years when I gave no shit cuz low inhib jfl are so visible under light and shine. Just saw them properly when doing the foid exercise and flexed the OO.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 3, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Need me some vitamin c serum 😥 once i almost cleared my acne (still few zits 😣) with benzo peroxide and clinda (am) plus differin (pm), now the scars (rolling mostly) from the previous 2 years when I gave no shit cuz low inhib jfl are so visible under light and shine. Just saw them properly when doing the foid exercise and flexed the OO.


I just use coconut oil as skincare
That works for me


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Mar 3, 2021)

Sleeping on the back helps too. Btw I am 20 and my skin is horrible already. No folds etc but i have like 30 pustules on my face and flushing rosacea that flares and stings when I do exercise or am under stress. Skin is life tbh, my skin situation made me depressed.


----------



## damnit (Mar 6, 2021)

For facial/submental aging :
Sunscreen Daily.
Tretinoin for life.
Microneedle (preferably one that doesnt cause microtearing like derminator).
Moisturizing optionally with jojoba oil or any other oil.
Middle peels like TCA peel at 20 percent (caution if ethnik skin).
HA Serum with moisturizer cream for hydration.

For actual youth:

IM fasting.
Water Fasting 2 times a year (even more if you want) for 1 to 2 weeks with electrolytes to stimulate autophagy.
NAD Boosters when 35+.
Metformin optionally with b12 supplementation.
No overeating on sugars obviously.


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Mar 6, 2021)

It was the formatting for me :/


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Mar 13, 2021)

damnit said:


> Microneedle (preferably one that doesnt cause microtearing like derminator).



Isn't the Derminator the only proven microneedling device that does not cause tearing?


----------



## damnit (Mar 13, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Isn't the Derminator the only proven microneedling device that does not cause tearing?



Idk I would say the newer Dr.Pen ones seem very fast, I guess there can be other devices. Mine is just a regular MyM Chinese version so I don't move it when going extra deep just try to stamp.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Mar 13, 2021)

damnit said:


> Idk I would say the newer Dr.Pen ones seem very fast, I guess there can be other devices. Mine is just a regular MyM Chinese version so I don't move it when going extra deep just try to stamp.


Yes, I have needled deep with the Derminator twice for acne scars and I initially got these mini-track lines. They went away after a few weeks though. I was told that the Derminator mogged Dr. Pen in every way, which is why I shelled out the extra bucks for it. 

Dr. Pen is probably fine though. Also depends on the technique you use and gliding serum probably helps too.


----------



## damnit (Mar 13, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Yes, I have needled deep with the Derminator twice for acne scars and I initially got these mini-track lines. They went away after a few weeks though. I was told that the Derminator mogged Dr. Pen in every way, which is why I shelled out the extra bucks for it.
> 
> Dr. Pen is probably fine though. Also depends on the technique you use and gliding serum probably helps too.


How bad are your scars , microneedling even on longer needles doesn't do much. I've gone up to 2.5 mm (stamping) one some moderate ones and dont see any improvement. DiD 10 times inbetween 4 to 6 weeks. TCA peel/cross , ablative lasers and subcision (for deeper scars) are certainly more effective.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Mar 14, 2021)

damnit said:


> How bad are your scars , microneedling even on longer needles doesn't do much. I've gone up to 2.5 mm (stamping) one some moderate ones and dont see any improvement. DiD 10 times inbetween 4 to 6 weeks. TCA peel/cross , ablative lasers and subcision (for deeper scars) are certainly more effective.



My scars are mild - moderate. I am going by a study that used a combination treatment of retin-a and microneedling. 









Combination Therapy in the Management of Atrophic Acne Scars


Atrophic acne scars are difficult to treat. The demand for less invasive but highly effective treatment for scars is growing.To assess the efficacy of combination therapy using subcision, microneedling and 15% trichloroacetic acid (TCA) peel in the management ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Apply 0.1% tret gel or 0.05% cream during and after treatment. Apply it continually after. I think I got around a 10-15% improvement after 2 treatments. It's hard to tell though. Ofc will vary from scar type... in my case I got rolling and a few boxcars so it might work better for me than someone with mainly icepicks + deep boxcars.


----------



## efidescontinuado (Jul 9, 2021)

any tip for improve the glabella wrinkle?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 21, 2021)

efidescontinuado said:


> any tip for improve the glabella wrinkle?


i have a line in that area but it's horizontal. Looks bad
I'm assuming I need filler or some sort of brow lift or something lol
Had it since i was in my early 20's


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 21, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> -No Tea


it's over


----------

